# Annual Jesup Catfish Tournament: $10000 to win?



## brother hilljack (Jan 11, 2010)

Jesup Georgia: Break the record catfish tournament 
Hilljacks (or anyone else)

Just talked to the Wayne county board of tourism. Their annual break the record catfish tournament is scheduled for May 1,2. For those who don't know, this tournament is based out of Jesup, GA on the Altamaha river. Last year 1st place paid over $10,000.

If you break the state record with a Blue, Channel, or Flathead catfish you will receive $50,000
Break world record you will received $100,000!

Last year there was a Flathead Catfish caught in this area that weighed 103 pounds! That is almost 20 pounds over the Georgia State Record. The fish was caught on a trot line so it did not count. 

THERE HAS TO BE MORE!!!


----------

